# What Denomination are you a Member of?



## Romans922 (Feb 19, 2007)

If you denomination is not listed, then choose other and explain what denomination!!!


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Feb 19, 2007)

Anglican Church of Australia (Sydney Diocese)


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 19, 2007)

Man, I knew there were some people from Australia, but didn't know their denominations. Sorry.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 19, 2007)

Evangelical Free Church in America

We're about 55-45 Calvinist to non-Calvinist and 80% of the seminary faculty (Trinity in Illinois) is reformed/Calvinistic.

Most new Free Churches getting planetd....are getting planted with reformed folk for pastors. And we've got key people like Greg Strand in key places in the denom.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Feb 19, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> Man, I knew there were some people from Australia, but didn't know their denominations. Sorry.



'salright. 



*goes to weep quietly in the corner*


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 19, 2007)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Evangelical Free Church in America
> 
> We're about 55-45 Calvinist to non-Calvinist and 80% of the seminary faculty (Trinity in Illinois) is reformed/Calvinistic.
> 
> Most new Free Churches getting planetd....are getting planted with reformed folk for pastors. And we've got key people like Greg Strand in key places in the denom.



Yeah, I knew that, I used to be a member of that denomination.

But I didn't know there were any on the board.

And I went to Trinity. Their seminary is heading more liberal however...in my opinion, others would disagree.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 19, 2007)

Mine is an Independent Baptist church we are affiliated with Word of Life. Though its not a denomination per se. Just an organization we work with.


----------



## Craig (Feb 19, 2007)

I have membership in the OPC still...and in about 2 weeks or so, my wife and I will be formally welcomed as members in the PCA...I think both memberships will remain.


----------



## etexas (Feb 19, 2007)

Anglican here. Reformed Episcopal to be exact. Grace and Peace


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 19, 2007)

ARP currently attending a CRCNA church here in WA.


----------



## Gryphonette (Feb 19, 2007)

*A nondenominational Bible church.*

Don't know if Bible churches are connected in some way or not, actually. Sometimes Christ Chapel pairs up with McKinney Memorial Bible Church for events but that might be mostly due to expediency.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 19, 2007)

The right one, just kidding...or am I? We're called the PCA, we are a small underground movement in the United States.


----------



## matt01 (Feb 19, 2007)

I selected ARBCA, though it is not a denomination.


----------



## KMK (Feb 19, 2007)

We are and independant Baptist church that used to be loosely associated with the American Baptist Churches. They were too liberal so the Pacific Southwest region split from the ABC. Now we are not associated with either. I would like to someday be associated with ARBCA but have to do a great deal of educating first.


----------



## lv1nothr (Feb 19, 2007)

Is Reformed Presbyterian listed twice, or are they two different denominations?


----------



## tellville (Feb 19, 2007)

I chose Southern Baptist, but I want to emphasise that I am a member of the *Canadian* Convention of Southern Baptists


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 19, 2007)

lv1nothr said:


> Is Reformed Presbyterian listed twice, or are they two different denominations?



Grace -- The RPCNA is different from the RPCGA.


----------



## daveb (Feb 19, 2007)

Associated Presbyterian Churches of Scotland and Canada


----------



## Herald (Feb 19, 2007)

Independent Baptist Church (Reformed)


----------



## bookslover (Feb 20, 2007)

Craig said:


> I have membership in the OPC still...and in about 2 weeks or so, my wife and I will be formally welcomed as members in the PCA...I think both memberships will remain.



Going from the best to the rest, eh?


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 20, 2007)

Man guys there was only 25 options to fill in, sorry I picked the wrong ones.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 20, 2007)

3rd of 3 PRC members to vote.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> ARP currently attending a CRCNA church here in WA.



 Glad to meet ya' brother.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 20, 2007)

Formally PCA as of this week. But I'm ecumenical; the board of contributing editors to _The Confessional Presbyterian _journal come from all over the split P's.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm a member of the OPC. Andrew and Kelly, I used to belong to the EFC. In fact I was an elder in an EFC in Vermont. I went to Trinity College in Deerfield back in the mid 70s. It is where I met my dear wife, daughter of a Free Church pastor.


----------



## ADKing (Feb 20, 2007)

Westminster Presbyterian Church in the United States (WPCUS). By the way, our congregation now has a website (www.vt.wpcus.org)!


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 20, 2007)

PCA, though probably closer to RPCNA in terms of convictions.


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 20, 2007)

Reformed Church in the United States (RCUS)
Jim


----------



## HanleyBri (Feb 20, 2007)

Westminster Presbyterian Church in the United States (WPCUS.org)

Our congregation's website is http://www.grace.gracealone.com


Brian M. Hanley, ruling elder
Grace Presbyterian Church
Parsippany, New Jersey


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 20, 2007)

Kevin said:


> Glad to meet ya' brother.



Nice to meet you too. I'm a member of Scots Kirk ARP Church in Summerville SC.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 20, 2007)

ADKing said:


> Westminster Presbyterian Church in the United States (WPCUS). By the way, our congregation now has a website (www.vt.wpcus.org)!



That's tremendous Adam! I will download a few sermons.  I would recommend Adams expositions on Malachi especially to everyone.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2007)

Southern Baptist 

I'm surprised that there are so many of us here....


----------



## AV1611 (Feb 20, 2007)

Church of England


----------



## Poimen (Feb 20, 2007)

Orthodox Christian Reformed Church

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orthodox_Christian_Reformed_Church


----------



## Ivan (Feb 20, 2007)

Chris said:


> Southern Baptist
> 
> I'm surprised that there are so many of us here....



And may our tribe increase!


----------



## yeutter (Feb 20, 2007)

*Anglican*

Anglican here. Specifically Original Province of the Anglican Catholic Church. For a while I was part an Anglican Mission in America church plant in Lansing. It move in a pentacostal direction sow I went back to fellowshipping with high churchmen.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 20, 2007)

Denomination? That there's a cuss-word in independent fundamental babdist churches, sir!

But seriously, all three churches to which I have belonged have been COMPLETELY independent, no denoms, associations or ties whatsoever.

JH


----------



## Ivan (Feb 20, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


> Denomination? That there's a cuss-word in independent fundamental babdist churches, sir!
> 
> But seriously, all three churches to which I have belonged have been COMPLETELY independent, no denoms, associations or ties whatsoever.
> 
> JH



Did the churches you belonged to do anything with other churches? You were a member of Met Tab, right? 

Truth be known, there is precious little done with other churches in our local association. We trying to find ways we might help one another, but there really isn't much going on right now. I would guess that there are only three, maybe four events that are shared in our local association, mostly centered around worship, fellowship and eating.


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 21, 2007)

Who voted PCUSA???


----------



## Shane (Feb 21, 2007)

*Cesa*

"Church of England" South Africa

We are not actually affiliated with the Church of England, but are more evangelical and calvinistic in doctrine.


----------



## refbaptdude (Feb 21, 2007)

Independent Reformed Baptist Church. 

We network with other RB churches through _Reformed Baptist Fellowship _ www.reformedbaptistfellowship.org


Steve


----------



## BertMulder (Feb 21, 2007)

PRCA, Protestant Reformed Churches


----------



## refbaptdude (Feb 21, 2007)

Independent Reformed Baptist Church. 

We network with other RB churches through _Reformed Baptist Fellowship _ www.reformedbaptistfellowship.org


Steve


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Did the churches you belonged to do anything with other churches? You were a member of Met Tab, right?
> 
> .




Right. The Met Tab didn't 'do things' with other churches _per se_, but of course the Seminary and Annual Conference bring folk together under the Tabernacle's roof from a wide number of churches.

Here in Cheltenham, both my churches have had occasional 'joint' services with other 'reformed' churches on occasions such as christmas day or good friday. My current church also hosts a bi-monthly rally for local churches where we get in a visiting preacher on a friday night and fellowship together.

But all three churches have been truly independent - there is no local 'association' although I could of course name the churches we are 'closest' to.

JH


----------



## Ivan (Feb 21, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


> Right. The Met Tab didn't 'do things' with other churches _per se_, but of course the Seminary and Annual Conference bring folk together under the Tabernacle's roof from a wide number of churches.
> 
> Here in Cheltenham, both my churches have had occasional 'joint' services with other 'reformed' churches on occasions such as christmas day or good friday. My current church also hosts a bi-monthly rally for local churches where we get in a visiting preacher on a friday night and fellowship together.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information, Jonathan. I don't know what your experience has been with Southern Baptist churches...none maybe. The notion of a local association is, I think, a misnomer. There is little actual association here. I find my experience to be similar to you and your churches. The church I am pastor now is very independent.


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Thanks for the information, Jonathan. I don't know what your experience has been with Southern Baptist churches...none maybe. The notion of a local association is, I think, a misnomer. There is little actual association here. I find my experience to be similar to you and your churches. The church I am pastor now is very independent.



It seems to me that only the centrally-located churches within a local association have a lot to do with each other. The satellite churches on the edges of the county usually just do their own things.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 21, 2007)

Chris said:


> It seems to me that only the centrally-located churches within a local association have a lot to do with each other. The satellite churches on the edges of the county usually just do their own things.



Good observation, Chris. I think you're right. Of course, we have only eight churches in our association, which is difficult to get use to. They were without DOM for a long time too. Hence, even less cooperation.

My church is certainly a satellite church. I've only been the pastor of one church that was centrally-located and I ended up being the moderator of that association!


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 21, 2007)

*The Token Lutheran*

Guess I'm the token Lutheran now.


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2007)

Ivan said:


> ended up being the moderator of that association!





Blessed are the peacemakers.....


----------



## Ivan (Feb 21, 2007)

Chris said:


> Blessed are the peacemakers.....



Oh, and it was peacemaking! Believe me! Learned a lot during that time.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 21, 2007)

Let me get back to ya'll this next Lord's Day


----------



## Ivan (Feb 21, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> Let me get back to ya'll this next Lord's Day



Uh oh!......


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Error*

I voted.

Now it looks as if I could (I won't) vote again. I no longer see the results - it looks the same as it does before you vote.

Anybody else seeing that view? What happened?


----------



## etexas (Feb 21, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> I voted.
> 
> Now it looks as if I could (I won't) vote again. I no longer see the results - it looks the same as it does before you vote.
> 
> Anybody else seeing that view? What happened?


Ya know......I can't tell much a difference now that you mention it...................some fell plot!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 21, 2007)

Chad Degenhart said:


> Guess I'm the token Lutheran now.


----------



## Tirian (Feb 22, 2007)

Reformed Presbyterian Church of Australia (links to RPCNA and Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland, Scotland, Japan, Cyprus et al)


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 22, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> Yeah, I knew that, I used to be a member of that denomination.
> 
> But I didn't know there were any on the board.
> 
> And I went to Trinity. Their seminary is heading more liberal however...in my opinion, others would disagree.



Why do you think so ?

I mean, we've got all those nice, solid 'Van' people teaching up there.... (VanGemeren, VanHoozer), D.A. Carson and a few others......

Just curious. Not trying to debate you on it. Maybe you know something i don't. When'd you leave the denom ?

Oh, and have you noticed the big 'fuss' over revamping the doctrinal statement so we can include amill folk ?


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 22, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Anglican here. Reformed Episcopal to be exact. Grace and Peace



That's real wine in that glass, isn't it ?


----------

